# cannot delete emails



## bc6152 (Mar 24, 2011)

I am using win 8.1 and outlook.live.com. Today after reading emails from the inbox, I cannot delete the message by selecting "delete". I found that if I refresh the web page I can then delete the message. However, after reading the next email I have to do a refresh again to be able to delete the message. If I select delete all emails I cannot do it. I don't know which version of Outlook that I have on this PC. I do not have "file" and I do not have a selection "about Microsoft outlook".


TIA - BC


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Didn't you convert to outlook.com?


----------



## bc6152 (Mar 24, 2011)

Corday said:


> Didn't you convert to outlook.com?



apparently not...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Also, Right click your _Deleted Items_ Folder and *Empty *it.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Corday said:


> Didn't you convert to outlook.com?


_outlook.com_ and _outlook.live.com_ are one and the same thing. They are different addresses, alright, but they all resolve to the same mail service, that is _Outlook Mail_ (the email service from Microsoft).



bc6152 said:


> I am using win 8.1 and outlook.live.com. Today after reading emails from the inbox, I cannot delete the message by selecting "delete". I found that if I refresh the web page I can then delete the message. However, after reading the next email I have to do a refresh again to be able to delete the message. If I select delete all emails I cannot do it. I don't know which version of Outlook that I have on this PC. I do not have "file" and I do not have a selection "about Microsoft outlook".
> 
> 
> TIA - BC


Which browser (and) version are you using to access your outlook.live.com mailbox? Firefox, Opera, Chrome, Internet Explorer? If you're not using a browser to access your mailbox, which program (desktop client) are you using, for example Office Outlook 2016, Thunderbird, eM client, the Mail metro app on Windows 8.1?


----------



## bc6152 (Mar 24, 2011)

Stancestans said:


> _outlook.com_ and _outlook.live.com_ are one and the same thing. They are different addresses, alright, but they all resolve to the same mail service, that is _Outlook Mail_ (the email service from Microsoft).
> 
> 
> Which browser (and) version are you using to access your outlook.live.com mailbox? Firefox, Opera, Chrome, Internet Explorer? If you're not using a browser to access your mailbox, which program (desktop client) are you using, for example Office Outlook 2016, Thunderbird, eM client, the Mail metro app on Windows 8.1?



IE 11.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

bc6152 said:


> IE 11.


Oh boy :facepalm:

Maybe you haven't heard, but it is time to ditch IE already! Why, you might ask? Well, without reproducing the same reasons here, just read for yourself in articles such as:

https://www.zdnet.com/article/micro...t-a-browser-so-stop-using-it-as-your-default/

https://techcommunity.microsoft.com...-Explorer-as-your-default-browser/ba-p/331732

and many others found by Googling "Internet explorer ditch". Try it and see for yourself. The closing paragraph of the second link above says it all. Outlook webmail is working just fine for me on Chrome and Firefox. Give them a try and by all means start letting go of IE!


----------



## bc6152 (Mar 24, 2011)

Stancestans said:


> Oh boy :facepalm:
> 
> Maybe you haven't heard, but it is time to ditch IE already! Why, you might ask? Well, without reproducing the same reasons here, just read for yourself in articles such as:
> 
> ...



Hmmm. Guess I'm out of the loop. I thank you for the advice and will give it a try.


----------

